# phone not being recognized



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I tried SBFing this morning and I couldn't get my phone to be recognized by RSD. the phone will be recognized when it is not in bootloader though so I'm scratching my head pretty hard over this.

I have tried reinstalling drivers and reinstalling RSD to no avail. I deleted cache + days on my phone thinking it could be something I have installed... still nothing. I tried using RSD 8 still nothing. I have also plugged the cable into every USB port I have on my desktop.

I've never had this problem before and its beginning to worry me.

Has anyone out there experienced this? I tried posting in the SBF thread and got no replies so I made my own thread. Thanks for anyone willing to contribute


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Try a different pc


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

i forgot to mention that. i tried it on my girlfriend's sister's laptop. still no go.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried the sbf .ISO? If not, Google Linux sbf ISO.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have any blank CDs on hand so can I use a flash drive??


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Nor sure, just have to read, it's been awhile since I put it on CD.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe try the monster zip. Haven't used it before but from what Ive heard its the same as a sbf. Let me know if you want a link.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried running the SBF while the phone is on? I think that it will reboot the phone into bootloader and do it for you


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Have you tried running the SBF while the phone is on? I think that it will reboot the phone into bootloader and do it for you


Actually no I haven't tried that. I didn't even know if that was possible. I'm gonna try it right now.

EDIT:::

Nope. Still doesn't work.


----------

